# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Can U Fly/ How Did You Learn?

## Sivason

AS skills go flying is very fun and often something people stive for. It did not happen instantly, I had to learn, and will tell more about my own efforts as people reply. I started with long strides, running while taking bigger and bigger steps learning to glide. I even tried hanging from trees and then letting go {Not the most effective. How about you. Can you fly? Sometimes or often? How did you learn?

----------


## Caradon

I learned to fly, after learning how to levitate objects. I learned that I could move myself through the air, just as easy as I move other things through the air. It gives me perfect control.

----------


## Sivason

Cool. In the end that is what worked best for me. I flew in crazy ways for awhile, but after I got good at levitating objects, I just started levitating my self. Now I basicly levitate fast and in a direction rather than super-man type flying. I actually like to float sitting up not fly all stretched out. It is cool you had a similar way of doing it. Thank for the post.

----------


## Mes Tarrant

What's happening with me these days is that I fly in the beginning of a lucid dream just effortlessly, like the happiness that comes with becoming lucid just lifts me up and I float through the ceiling and into the sky. Then later on in the dream, my confidence level goes down and I cannot get up nearly as easily.

I like the levitating objects idea, should give that a try next time.

----------


## imj

> AS skills go flying is very fun and often something people stive for. It did not happen instantly, I had to learn, and will tell more about my own efforts as people reply. I started with long strides, running while taking bigger and bigger steps learning to glide. I even tried hanging from trees and then letting go {Not the most effective. How about you. Can you fly? Sometimes or often? How did you learn?



I din't learn how to fly I already knew how to IRL...LOL. I believe it's the willingness to accept the 'possibility' that one can fly IRL. I think it's also because I hate the idea of gravity/rules more than anyone...LOL.

IMJ

----------


## BeSomebody

> AS skills go flying is very fun and often something people stive for. It did not happen instantly, I had to learn, and will tell more about my own efforts as people reply. I started with long strides, running while taking bigger and bigger steps learning to glide. I even tried hanging from trees and then letting go {Not the most effective. How about you. Can you fly? Sometimes or often? How did you learn?



 I just throw myself at the ground and try to miss.

----------


## Adam

You know in the 10+ years I have been lucid dreaming I have never tried to fly. Ok we maybe once but it didn't work so concentrate on other things. I think I am taking the easy way out...

----------


## Caradon

> You know in the 10+ years I have been lucid dreaming I have never tried to fly. Ok we maybe once but it didn't work so concentrate on other things. I think I am taking the easy way out...



Oh my god thats nuts man! your missing out on a lot. Being able to fly is one of the best things about Lucid Dreaming. I strongly suggest you get back to trying it. Well.. I think I did read one post, where the person said they did not like to fly at all. Thats even harder for me to understand, than somebody saying they don't like chocolate.:p

----------


## mylucidworld

i never try to fly in ld's either, and plus whenever i try it doesn't work anyway.

----------


## Phalangees

I guess I'm considered one of the lucky ones because I was flying in my first LD. I can just jump up and fly. I don't have to be in a superman position or anything. It's quite an amazing experience. If I know I'm dreaming, I really have a lot of control because I realize everything around me is in my head and can be manipulated in any way I want it to be.

----------


## BeSomebody

Hmmm.... I've never really tried to fly while in perfect clarity... Though I'd rather do something epic first. Like destroy an entire city.

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

If you can lift up a car using dream telekinesis, then i'm sure you can pretty much lift yourself up easily as pie ::banana:: It's that simple: The faster you can move an object around the air with TK, the faster you can be set to fly using TK.


one more thing: the more you can remain conscious and lucid without loosing it in a dream, the better you'll get at getting more lucids. Don't try to enjoy while you can. First you need to train yourself to remain conscious within a dream then you can say "Let The fun bigin!! :Bang head:   ::sniper:: "

----------


## BeSomebody

> If you can lift up a car using dream telekinesis, then i'm sure you can pretty much lift yourself up easily as pieIt's that simple: The faster you can move an object around the air with TK, the faster you can be set to fly using TK.
> 
> 
> one more thing: the more you can remain conscious and lucid without loosing it in a dream, the better you'll get at getting more lucids. Don't try to enjoy while you can. First you need to train yourself to remain conscious within a dream then you can say "Let The fun bigin!! "



 I wished I'd learned that, I've made it to the ultimate clarity phase but it took me awhile.

----------


## Necco

Check out my *dream journal.*
_Scroll down to the story about Flying._  I't has the info you might want to read. All my dreams have a tittle so it will be easy for u to locate it. 
there is also a picture of a school bus with the story.

If you don't see it on page 1 then check page 2. 
_I would copy and paste the text but It didnt work._ 

My signature has the link but if that doesnt work........ 
http://dreamviews.com/community/showthread.php?t=32573

----------


## Sivason

I agree that learning skills like sustaning the dream is most important, along with getting more clarity. Practice skills like flying instead of rape and pillage or what ever crazy fun you spend time on. You will be rewarded in the end when you can have long clear dreams in which you can pick up cars and fly. Great point. Thanks

----------


## Adam

> Oh my god thats nuts man! your missing out on a lot. Being able to fly is one of the best things about Lucid Dreaming. I strongly suggest you get back to trying it. Well.. I think I did read one post, where the person said they did not like to fly at all. Thats even harder for me to understand, than somebody saying they don't like chocolate.:p



I don't like chocolate either, well ok I kind of do, but just don't eat it. I just have a supply of Taxi bars for when they might be needed  ::lol::

----------


## DarthNatas

My flying came surprisingly easy I think. I only had 3 lucid's so far, and first started to fly in the second one. It didn't work, so with my short attention span, I moved on to something more interesting. In the third lucid, which I had last night, I tried it again. I jumped up in the air, and jumped a lot higher then one normally could. At the top of my jump, I just stayed afloat. I don't really know how I did it, but I know I didn't want to come down untill I woke up! :p
Anyway, the flying started off slow and uncontrolled. I tried many things, like putting my arms in different positions, swimming movements... all the stuff. In the end I found that one arm to the front, pointing to where you want to go, helps with the steering. And I have to make the sound of an engine to control my speed. So when I want to go fast you'll hear me going, vrrrrrrroooooeeeeeemmmm louder and louder  ::D:

----------


## DrTechnical

Perfecting my ability to fly is my main focus right now. I had an extraordinary experience flying about a week ago, soaring up and down, hovering over trees in mid air, catching air currents with my body to influence direction of flight and so forth.

The method that is working well for me relies in part on the technique offered in the original post. I start taking giant steps, hovering in the air somewhat like a man walking on the moon. When I get sufficient momentum, I concentrate on a point in the distance and try to catch a current in the air and pull myself toward it (visualizing to distant object quickly becoming closer and closer).

I also agree, if you haven't experienced flyng, you are seriously missing out. 

This raises another very fundamental question. Why is there a propensity to fly in ones dreams (even non-lucid ones). Why do we have an apparent abililty to understand the process once it happens and actually gain control of the situation? I can offer a few theories, but they're pretty "far out there".

----------


## AbyssNess

I can fly easily and never had much trouble. There are several tricks I'd like to try next time I have a dream outdoors though, like barrel rolls and somersaults.

Basically I just throw myself into the air. Thinking about it only makes it harder; it gives your brain time to realize that it's against the laws of reality.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Back in the day I was horrible at flying, but overtime I got better at it, and now it seems like second nature I am always flying in my dreams if I am headed somewhere. Basically practice is how I learned to fly.

----------


## Necco

Ok, sivason
  I updated my journal with a new dream about flying.
On the second page...Its the last reply called *Flying Technique 2*
there is an (image of some clouds)

_IT MIGHT Be a LOt OF help, or it MIght not_
http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...ad.php?t=32573

----------


## illidan

In my first and only LD so far I have flown. I didn't think of a particular technique, I just took off. Somehow I knew I would be able to.

Navigating was a bit difficult though and I didn't fly higher than tree-height, but I didn't try to do that, anyway.

----------


## ninja9578

I can fly by simply jumping up and swimming through the air, but I prefer a different method.  I like jumping off of something that's really high.  My arms act like wings and I just glide.

----------


## DeadDollKitty

i didnt learn how to fly. it just happened. I can just lift up off the ground and go. dont need wings or anything, just like levitating, but I can zoom around and go places. Flying is one of my dream symbols to pointing out that it IS a dream. (I tend to fly alot)  :smiley:

----------


## Tornado Joe

> Flying is one of my dream symbols to pointing out that it IS a dream. (I tend to fly alot)



Ah, so *you're* the one who's been peekin through my window at night  :wink2: 

Not sure it was something I "learned". It was something that just happened a lot in non-lucids. Then, when I finally became lucid, I simply jumped up and expected to be float in the air - and I did. From then on it was just a matter of 'pushing' myself through the air. 

Still, even as an experienced flier, there are dreams in which I can't completely control my flight.

----------


## Lonewolf

I'm still trying to learn. I have trouble with control still. I managed to hover in the air but it wasnt really exhilarating at all, just a little awkward. Then another time I tried to sprout wings on my arms but they wouldnt appear.  :Sad:  But I still managed to fly higher in the air. This happened a few times, just kinda hovering (swimming through the air).
    Then the other day while practicing my flyin skills I decided to climb up this rocky watery area, it was either a running brooke facing downhill or a waterfall. However I went up on it, and then I dove forward, did a front flip which caused my arms to swing back and then I'd whip my arms forward and it caused me to shoot forward and that was the most fun feeling fly i did so far in my lucid dreams. Still practicing.

----------


## Mega93

I've only hovered over the floor of my room once  :tongue2:  I was doing WBTB+WILD when I suddenly got thrown out of my bed. I had succeeded with WILD ofcourse and was now lucid, but the dream started from my bed, in my bedroom which looked just as usual. Anyway, I got thrown out of my bed about 3 metres and stopped like 2 feet from the floor. From here I got up and hovered around my room for about 1 sec before gravity caught me and I landed on the cold floor. I suggest beginning with easy hovering and when you feel comfortable with that, you can try to get some height.

----------


## ushamie

The easy est way to fly i learnt this first go the dream was fadeing and i remembers what my friend said i wish the wind would carry me away so i imagnied that wind would pick me up from behind slash under and i flew easy

----------


## Man of Steel

I never tried to fly.




I just flew. It's not a matter of can you do it, it's simply a matter of doing it. It's your dream, there is nothing you CAN'T do. Once you realize that, what's the problem?

----------


## Sivason

Heres a strange one from 20 years ago. I was involved in a lucid when I kind of lost control, monster men with guns and bad stuff. I jumped trying to go out the ceiling. Pulling my way threw the ceiling (was not good at walk through walls skill yet), on the roof I jumped straight up wanting to find a calmer place. I just keep looking up, and I just went up and up. The scenery disappeared, I kept going, all became plane white, no scene. I was shocked by the complete lack of any scenery (I saw my hands and body but all else was white.) At this shock I began a hard free fall. I worried that I would land in the same place, so I used the time to make a good si-fi gun. Crashed throw the roof and hit the floor. I was back in the gun fight, now well armed.

----------


## slayer

I have issues controling my dreams...but I've noticed that whenever I'm in a panic I just do it and it happens...like in my last lucid dream I had a fight with a nightstalker(It seemed like one I think) and without thinking I just started to fly...I also made fire to fight him off with...

----------


## Shamgar348

Had My second lucid dream last night and took to the skies like a newborn to a teat! Unfortunately my landing needs some work. Anyone remember America's Greatest Superhero? That's how badly I landed. Screaming all the way.:p

----------


## Otter

I flew in my first lucid dream. It was really strange, because even though I knew it shouldn't happen, I forced myself to believe I could do it. All I did was get a running start and dove into the air, as if I was taking a big jump across something. It's such an incredible feeling, because deep inside, you know it shouldn't be working like that, but yet there you are, flying in midair, defying all laws of physics. After flying for a while, common sense got the better of me, and I fell to the ground. Some girl laughed at me.

In another (non-lucid) dream, I was flying around, and I crashed into a tree. It was embarrassing   ::D:

----------


## LucidMike14

I usually don't remember to fly. But I do have decent control. the #1 tip in a lucid to have control is to believe. Believe it or not, it is to believe  :smiley:

----------


## Spartiate

I fly a lot in real life, so when I want to fly in my dreams, I tap into the sensation of being lifted that I get every time that I actually take-off.  I suggest that anyone who wants to get a real feel for it and not have their brain "invent" the sensation actually go for a flight in a small aircraft.  That way you have a base sensation to fall back on (it's also a lot of fun!).

Also, the funniest thing about flying in dreams is having unsuspecting dream characters freaking out  ::D: .

----------


## Fox Blade

Me...uhhh, never could really succeed in it. You know, it's actually pretty tough to fly. All I can do is levatate a few feet above the ground, and jump pretty high.

----------


## yay

I used to fly when I was young in semi-lucid dreams. I also used to be able to hover, so when I had a real lucid dream later on it was pretty easy to just take off. 

I used to run and jump forward and dip towards the ground then lift up and fly. Now I just can levitate and move myself while standing, and go through walls. It is so much fun going through walls. And I love making dream characters freak out too, like flying in front of them or going through walls to surprise them. One time I dipped through the floor up to my head and a dream character was like " "what the --?!?!" it was pretty funny ::D: 

free falling is fun too. I used to wake up pretty quickly because the sensation of falling would build and build. But recently I've been able to fall faster and longer.

----------


## Eurauster

when I first began LD-ing, I found myself simply floating without control. I would just begin to rise if I got too excited or worked up. Since then though, I have developed the skill of making myself a pair of wings. I kneel down, envision the wings sprouting from my shoulder blades, and then will it to be. It is my favorite way of flying. Before I could do that though, I once reached lucidity while dreaming I was driving my car. When i realized i was lucid, my car began lifting off the ground. once my car was about 10 feet up I figured i would just get rid of my car and i would be flying alone instead. I tried it, closed my eyes, and it worked. the car was gone and i was flying(in the superman fly position) Though I could not keep it up, so i made my car reapper. After my car was flying(about 40 ft up) I messed up and my Mazda Millenium started flippping out of control. my doors opened and my sunroof flew open. I then fell out out of the sunroof and was plummeting towards the ground. I first "learned" to fly then, when, in terror, I took control and manipulated the air around me. I guess that goes along with what Caradon was saying.

----------


## Sandform

I just lift up and do it.  At first I did have some problems, like landing...god that SUCKED not being able to do it.  Anyway, I wont list my problems because then others might find themselves with the same problem.  Eventually I learned to land by just letting gravity take effect again on me.  I used to accidently create huge craters in the ground when I landed, but now I land perfectly fine.  

On another note, whoever it was somewhere in these forums that mentioned 'feeling the wind', I want to thank.  Flying is so much more enjoyable when I actually feel the wind around me, if you haven't actually felt the wind I suggest you do it, it is alot more exciting than it sounds.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

I like the levitating idea, I think I might have used a variation in my childhood LD's...

*remembers levitating a bully in a dream and throwing him into a tree*

 :smiley: 

And I've had two very low lucid dreams recently, but I managed TK so I really think the levitating/flying thing might work for me!

----------


## soleilevant

When I first flew in dreams, it was more of a levitation, up and down but shaky when moving sideways. It usually started by running (which was unsuccessful, and just felt like I was knee-deep in mud), and then a dive into the air.

Now I've got more control and I can fly anywhere by simply diving forward. It's still a little slow. But I have solved that issue:

If you want to fly fast, use an object! This may be due to the fact that I had just finished reading Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows in a day and a half. I grabbed a broom from my porch, hopped on, and it gave me a whole new level of control and speed!

----------


## OneRyt

I was unsure if I could at first, so I crawled out of the window I was in, and pulled a super mario... runnnnnnnnnnnn JUMP! WOOHOO!!!!

----------


## Grexxis

About 2 weeks ago I had my first (decent) lucid in quite some time (years I think? lol). I tried to fly just to see if I could and wasn't hard at all. Though not very exciting, I don't understand why (almost) everyone on  here is so hung up on the flying thing. Perhaps I don't like it so much because in my dreams it's incredibly easy to do, i'm usually looking for more of a challenge.

One of my friends was explaining one of his flying dreams and said the only reason why he thinks it's so fun/exciting is because to him (and a lot of people) it represents complete freedom. It can also reinforce the feeling of control and freedom in the lucid world.

Shapeshifting has and always will be my favorite thing to do in a dream, for me it's as exciting as flying is for most of you. It's always been a part of a good number of my dreams. Sometimes the best reality check is looking in the mirror and realizing you are far from being who you think you are.

----------


## Jaymz654

when i was like 7 and used to have lucid dreams (at that time all my dreams were lucid... not anymore :Sad:  ) i would curl up into a ball and fly.  pretty weird but reliable.

----------


## Gabo

I flew in my very first lucid dream.
It was really easy for me, because I was totally stoked.
I was just thinking, wow I can do anything I want. I'm lucid!

So I bent down and leapt into the air.
I flew really fast, and the sensation was simply amazing!
I could feel the air whipping past me and I rose way up into the clouds.

Now, if only I could fine tune my lucid dreaming skills so I could have more lucid dreams to fly in, then I would be set!

----------


## Sivason

I really use the levitate yourself kind of trick. Here is a odd adapttation I have made. I can float up easy but floating forward is not fast enough sometimes, maybe about as fast as a bicycle, and I some time wish to travel across a vally or over to a far away building. I do a kind of spiderman thing, not a web but I point and picture reaching out as if I had shot a web and kind of real it in thus pulling my floating self very fast to the place I was going.

----------


## jedimind

At first I would try to lauch myself in the air after becoming lucid and I would kind of jump really high and come back down. Then I realized I was putting too much thought into becoming airborn and not enough into shifting the dreamscape underneath me. Hopefully that makes sense to you  :smiley:

----------


## lindsey609

WHY hasn't anyone thought of a broomstick?? It always works pefectly, or have a sort of hoverboard under your feet. It's always easier if you tell yourself "Oh, the broomstick lets me fly" or "my wings make me fly" or something like that. One time, I had wings sprouting out of my shoulderblades, and my arms weren't my wings!! It was awesome . . .

----------


## Pride

I used a rocket to fly once, like one of those model rockets lol.
but yeah i just act like superman and fly, works pretty well for me

----------


## Lunalight

I jump around like a maniac until I lift into the air.  ::D:   It also works to jump off incredibly high buildings.

----------


## BeSomebody

My method is to just throw myself at the sky.

----------


## saint10

YEA i fly to mcdonald's and back most of the time in my LD but my method is to get in a car go really fast and slam on the breaks then i fly threw my windshield  and take off flying

----------


## zoo york is cool

actually, it didnt take me long. i love to fly, its fun =]

----------


## thafrenchman

I can usually fly in my ld's without even thinking about it, but it sometimes gets a bit hard, so I just shout out an order, like "I WANT TO FLY UP TO THAT TALL SKYSCRAPER" and I'll be zooming up there in no time. 

Whenever I get stuck with something I tend to shout an order out loud, I find it solves all of my problems. Except sticking my feet to something spider-man style, I seem to have a mental block on that

----------


## Grassclip

What I try to do is jump, and then in mid-air, lift my feet from under me so I will be horizontal to the ground so if I didn't float/fly, I would drop to the ground.  Luckily, that never happens because I always _do_ float or fly

----------


## Hazel

I've always been able to fly, even in my non-lucid dreams.

I remember in my first long lucid, the very first thing I did was leap into the air and fly.

In my lucid last night, I flew superman style, exept I had to kick my legs to stay in the air. (Like I was swimming.)

I have no problem with the actual getting in the air part, but I usually don't have good control over my flight! Last night was the best I ever did, but I still need to work on it.

----------


## Lonewolf

> I never tried to fly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just flew. It's not a matter of can you do it, it's simply a matter of doing it. It's your dream, there is nothing you CAN'T do. Once you realize that, what's the problem?



I have lucid dreams and I KNOW it is my dream and I can do anything but yet I still have problems with control. I even know its a mental thing in my dream but I just still need help developing the skill. I guess for others it comes easily the control part.

----------


## Adam

> You know in the 10+ years I have been lucid dreaming I have never tried to fly. Ok we maybe once but it didn't work so concentrate on other things. I think I am taking the easy way out...




Ok just got back from my holidays and tried this whilst out there! I climbed a tree and jumped, as I fell I swooped up before I hit the ground then flew around for what seemed like forever! Then made the perfect landing on a balcony where some beautiful girl was waiting for me  ::D:

----------


## Selmuir

First Time i tried to fly and it worked i just kicked my feet of the ground and started swimming in the air lol

----------


## sleepygirl

for me it was easy i just started to run and then i jumped and i was flying but i always fly verticaly.

----------


## Incomplete

When I was just beginning to lucid dream, I remember one time I fell off of a rooftop, and to keep from hitting the ground, I just made the ground go lower and lower and kept falling  :Cool:

----------


## Baronvonbadguy

What I do is I lean foward a tiny bit with my feet together, and I can just  feel my feet tickle, and then it's a slow takeoff, but after that it's asa fast as I want. Sometimes I can just jump off and fly.

----------


## Bloodcore

learned to fly by just watching the trilogy "The Fallen"^^

When LD'ing i just imagine than i "Grow" wings on my back with an insane speed.. viola!  jump off a cliff!  it really gave me a andrenaline rush and got kinda scared when my wings got stuck in my jacket and i started falling D:

though i managed to save my ass from hitting the ground :tongue2: 
becouse i managed to fall into the sea.. ending up almost being eaten alive.. by something...

----------


## Eternalxxxchaos

Up until now, I could only fly for a few seconds, or just jump in the air really high and fall back down.

Well I finally got it.  All i did was ask my "dream world" to teach me how to fly, and all of a sudden this giant eagle/owl came down and spoke in english and taught me how to fly.

It turns out I had to steer with my legs? hahaha ::rolleyes::

----------


## eeeeee!

i had a pretty good lucid dream last night (2nd one ever)
and i tried flying. 
i just said " here goes" and jumped and wanted to fly.
i fly for a few feet down my hallway. i stopped because
i didnt want to spend my whole dream flying.
i dont know.. then i tried 2 more times and i just landed softly on the 
floor.

----------


## wackomacko

the best way is to think logical. if u think to yourself this is a dream there is no such thing as gravity then you  will fly

----------


## Naginata

"Gravity's a habit that's hard to shake off." -Terry Pratchett

Well, in a dream it isn't. It's not a great technique but I did it this morning, in my fourth LD. I just completely ignored gravity and started to float up. It's hard to steer and rather slow but it does the trick  :smiley:

----------


## Bloodcore

> "Gravity's a habit that's hard to shake off." -Terry Pratchett
> 
> Well, in a dream it isn't. It's not a great technique but I did it this morning, in my fourth LD. I just completely ignored gravity and started to float up. It's hard to steer and rather slow but it does the trick




You should try getting some wings :tongue2: 
tonight (one day after my Wingy-Dream) I learned how to fly.. probably becouse the sub-consious remembers that ive been flying before.. so all i needed is to actually.. well.. it was just as easy as WALKING!
and this time.. i didnt need wings! ::banana:: 

but one tip... dont try breaking the sound barrier.. tried.. in the middle of a damn city.. i can only say that i killed about 400 people in that dream... i destroyed about 4 skyscrapers making them completely destroy anything around em.. then i hit the ground... died... woke up  :tongue2:

----------


## therpgmaker

Last night, in my first ld, the first thing I tried was to fly. I just told myself I was a super hero. Then after a few tries, I could fly Superman style. I didn't like having to hold my hands out in front of me though, so I thought of other super heroes who could fly, ("Batman! No wait... He can't fly!" That honestly went through my head, strangely enough...) and then I could fly with my hands at my sides.

----------


## gratismat

Well, this was the same for me too, however, in the next dream I forgot how too :wink2: , It's a lot like "using the force", you really have to belive in it and that it will work, otherwise it won't. To regain this ability in a few dreams after this one I tried to run,  I ran as fast as I could and found out that there was no limit to how fast I could run and then I jumped...

----------


## Sivason

My conclusion for me is as follows. Learn to levitate object, then I levitate myself. I like to sit like I am on a flying carpet. There never seems to be any wid to bother me.

----------


## b12

I dreamed of flying ever since I was a little kid.

So when I turned 18, I went to flight school for two years. Then they gave me an instructor, I spent another 2 years logging 2000 hours of flight with him.

That's how I learned to fly!

----------


## Ibis

> This raises another very fundamental question. Why is there a propensity to fly in ones dreams (even non-lucid ones). Why do we have an apparent abililty to understand the process once it happens and actually gain control of the situation? I can offer a few theories, but they're pretty "far out there".



I guess it's just the way dreams are: anything imaginable is manageable  :smiley:

----------


## Renyao

Flying is my favorite thing. It's my most common dreamsign and the best way of getting me lucid (if I'm flying, no need to RC -- I know right away that I've gotta be dreaming!) 

Back when I started getting interested in dreams and lucid dreaming, I frequently dreamed about _trying_ to fly. I would use every chance I got to glide from the tops of buildings, flap my arms while running around in open spaces and maybe get a little lift, run and jump like I was moonwalking, etc. I used to use certain body postures and really force it, sort of _willing_ myself upward with all my willpower. Gliding from rooftops was my first method of obtaining flight, and I recommend this to beginners...once you jump you'll already be in midair (and a ways away from the ground), you just have to work on coasting rather than falling straight down. Once you've mastered this, try picking structures in the distance to fly towards; remember that it'll be harder to fly straight up than to coast towards something lower than you.

These days I zip around in the air like it's nothing, though I do occasionally smack into walls/ceilings, lol  ::D:  It's wonderful feeling the wind in your hair and seeing the scenery blurring past beneath you, or gaining so much altitude that the cities and forests look like miniature models far below you. 

Originally my incentive for flying was to escape from nightmare situations, and I still do this to this day...matter of fact I was lucid last night and ran into a darkened room that made me feel suddenly fearful, and to avoid anything nightmarish I launched myself out the window and flew away. Mighty useful trick. Aside from avoiding unpleasant situations it's also my preferred method of changing scenery when lucid.

After all these years I'm still kind of amazed that dream flight is a skill that can be polished with time, like a skill in the real world. No doubt it's one's confidence that builds with the practice, and confidence in one's abilities controls reality in dreams even more so than in real life.

----------


## hermine_hesse

I have always had flying dreams as long as I can remember, and they were always my favorite dreams.  For a long time, whenever I would get lucid, I would just be like "Whoo-hoo!  I'm dreaming and that means I can fly!", take off, and spend the whole dream flying.  I've become lucid mid-flight a few times which is a pretty interesting feeling.

I usually use the superman-style for really high flying, and the levitation-style for shorter distances closer to the ground.  Lately, I've been learning to fly at the speed of light.

----------


## Sivason

> I dreamed of flying ever since I was a little kid.
> 
> So when I turned 18, I went to flight school for two years. Then they gave me an instructor, I spent another 2 years logging 2000 hours of flight with him.
> 
> That's how I learned to fly!




That is awesome! You may be the only one here who can fly with out going to sleep.

----------


## Sivason

> Flying is my favorite thing. It's my most common dreamsign and the best way of getting me lucid (if I'm flying, no need to RC -- I know right away that I've gotta be dreaming!) 
> 
> Back when I started getting interested in dreams and lucid dreaming, I frequently dreamed about _trying_ to fly. I would use every chance I got to glide from the tops of buildings, flap my arms while running around in open spaces and maybe get a little lift, run and jump like I was moonwalking, etc. I used to use certain body postures and really force it, sort of _willing_ myself upward with all my willpower. Gliding from rooftops was my first method of obtaining flight, and I recommend this to beginners...once you jump you'll already be in midair (and a ways away from the ground), you just have to work on coasting rather than falling straight down. Once you've mastered this, try picking structures in the distance to fly towards; remember that it'll be harder to fly straight up than to coast towards something lower than you.
> 
> These days I zip around in the air like it's nothing, though I do occasionally smack into walls/ceilings, lol  It's wonderful feeling the wind in your hair and seeing the scenery blurring past beneath you, or gaining so much altitude that the cities and forests look like miniature models far below you. 
> 
> Originally my incentive for flying was to escape from nightmare situations, and I still do this to this day...matter of fact I was lucid last night and ran into a darkened room that made me feel suddenly fearful, and to avoid anything nightmarish I launched myself out the window and flew away. Mighty useful trick. Aside from avoiding unpleasant situations it's also my preferred method of changing scenery when lucid.
> 
> After all these years I'm still kind of amazed that dream flight is a skill that can be polished with time, like a skill in the real world. No doubt it's one's confidence that builds with the practice, and confidence in one's abilities controls reality in dreams even more so than in real life.



That is so cool! You have had about the same process as me. I like your suggestion about gliding from building, that really good.

----------


## dreamguy1515

What if... you don't move the air... or fly through the dreamscape...but the dreamscape moves around you  ::o: ?

----------


## Sivason

> What if... you don't move the air... or fly through the dreamscape...but the dreamscape moves around you ?




I like that. I never thought about it, but that may be a way I could go really fast, like superman fast. Thanks for the idea.

----------


## nightchild2012

I remember seeing this guy in my dream and out of impulse I just randomly chased after him. I ran then I started jumping as I ran so I ended up running on air. So when I woke up I realised I flied in my dream.

----------


## Dark_Merlin

> What if... you don't move the air... or fly through the dreamscape...but the dreamscape moves around you ?



I've seen people talk about this before! It sounds really interesting! I know I've used this sort of technique to change from night to day - I couldn't make the dream brighter so I just grabbed the entire sky and whipped it around so that the stars went down and the sun came up!  :tongue2: 

Sounds to me like a really good way to travel large distances quickly without actually teleporting  :smiley:

----------


## Mancon

I fly all the time. I learned just by experimenting with different techniques. There are so many awesome ways you can fly :p

Any beginners who are wondering how to fly, you can check out my flying guide (link in signature).

----------


## Ibis

Wonder what people would have thought if they read all this and didn't know about lucids?  ::D:  That'd been cool..
I learned by doing in non-lucids.. And watching X-Men, lol

----------


## Awhislyle

It was always easy for me, though sometimes it'd be a more lazy floating through the air, until I heard about so many people having problems about it that put the doubt in my mind and grounded me in a few lucid dreams

----------


## Rsandee

I didn't know this is hard for some people.
I can do these things for as long as I can remember.
Everything is possible in dreams for me, the only hard part is stabilizing.

----------


## hassman789

Whats holding you back is probably thinking about it to much. When I lucid dream (rarely), I have always been able to fly, because I had never heard of NOT being able to. Therefor I KNOW I'll be able to fly. I know it's probably easier said than done to have this mindset.

----------


## Zeal

When I first started lucid dreaming I couldn't do much, but flying was one of those things that went pretty smoothly. I just flap my arms up and down like a retard and go up, sometimes I need to really push the air to gain height, but usually it goes very smoothly. Once in the air I just float around

----------


## FlyingDutchman

I really wanted to fly before i was LD'ing. So in my first Lucid Dream, i knew i could fly, i BELIEVED i could fly. So i just jumped, leaned forward and never fell. Since then i fly in my dreams, like a dolphin in ocean. Just jump through my window every LD.  Never had any trouble controlling my flight. Imma natural flyer!

God even saying that is satisfying.

----------


## Amion

I first tried to jump up and down, higher and higher but I always fell down again. Then a friend of mine suggested I should try to jump from a high building, which I did and died instantly when I hit the ground (had a good laugh though!) 
At my third and final attempt to fly I jumped once again up and down and said to myself "I can't land on the ground" repeatedly, but then I accidentally said "I can't control" (because I usually say "I can control my dreams" right before I go to sleep.) which made me fly away uncontrollably, like a piece of paper in the wind! XD I screamed "Don't hit the ground! Don't hit the ground!" and I didn't. I flew.

----------


## jed001

i can fly, i am not a very good swimmer and if i am in a dream i get frustrated that i can't swim and then i will start to fly. so for me flying isn't that really cool thing. i had a dream one time where i could swim perfectly and it was great

----------


## Razzinnator

Flying is one of my most often encountered dream signs (although it's hard to attain lucidity just from that yet). Last night, though, I got lucid (which was an amazing experience, and it felt much more real and much more vivid than anything I have ever experienced) and told myself "Screw this, I can fly!". Then I ran in a random direction, jumped, and soared through the air and incredible speeds (up to 400-500 feet altitude in 2-3 seconds). The physical feeling that I had when flying is something that I really can't describe, but is amazing. Unfortunately, I got a FA after a few seconds of flight and couldn't get lucid again.

----------


## Puffin

The first time I flew in a lucid, I didn't think ANYTHING of it and just took off. I didn't think "let's try flying" or anything, I honestly don't think I was mentally projecting any thoughts except for the fact that I "would" be able to do it. My first time, I didn't use anything to help me but now I use Mark IV armor everytime. It's easy to fly using it if you imagine that you're already wearing it.  :smiley:

----------


## pyroguy305

> In my first and only LD so far I have flown. I didn't think of a particular technique, I just took off. Somehow I knew I would be able to.
> 
> Navigating was a bit difficult though and I didn't fly higher than tree-height, but I didn't try to do that, anyway.



Same with me. Literally as my first ever LD was breaking apart I made the decision to jump off the roof (that standing on the edge of made me realize i was dreaming) and i successfully flew although close to the ground, but very fast out over a field and then the sheer excitement got my heart beating fast and woke me up. :Oh noes:

----------


## Finlander

I can fly, well it is more like levitation and it is quite random sometimes I can and sometimes I can't. Learned it just by trial and error.

----------


## nearlyheadless

I started by running with big leaps, and I could sort of jump onto the wall at an angle and push off (kind of like in the pool) and I had to keep pushing off the walls, back and forth in the room. The problem was, whenever I started to actually fly I kept colliding with things. Now I can glide better, but I have to leap a lot to get started, and it feels like trying to run underwater o.o but I can usually stay up as long as I keep pushing down on the air under me.

But yeah, flying is sometimes a signal to me. Funny thing is, it  doesn't really remind me I'm dreaming. I just realize I can fly, and then I'm like, "Oh cool, I can fly!" But I don't really get the idea that what's happening around me isn't real..

----------


## Taffy

It was pretty easy for me. It was the first thing I did in a lucid (much like everyone else  :wink2: ). I have awesome control, just getting lucid is the problem.

----------


## melanieb

I started flying as a kid, and at first most of my dreams involved my own neighborhood. This isn't surprising as I spent a lot of time up on my roof. As I grew older, perhaps middle school age, I would just need to get somewhere faster, like down the hall, and flying always seemed to work best.

I also spent a lot of time swimming, which is not fundamentally different than flying in some respects, and my flying dreams would begin with me sort of swimming up through the air, and suddenly I'd find myself anywhere from ten to four hundred feet off the ground.

I've flown a plane, and it always seemed weird that I never had flying dreams with visuals related to those experiences. Those were amazing times, and the freedom is incredible.


I wonder if skydiving would enhance a flying dream?   :Thinking:

----------


## BlakeE45

I think that I learned to fly in non-lucids before I learned in lucids. I really just don't think about the process at all, just knowing that it'll work. This has seemed to be true for me in everything involving dream control. (Just knowing that it'll work, that is)

----------


## Kastro187420

I've always been able to fly in my Lucids. It was never something I had to "learn" to do. I just up and did it, without thinking. Have done it ever since. It's one of the few things that I've always been a "natural" at my lucids, and have never had to work on.

----------


## Dreamer95

I do a really sloppy swimming kind've thing.. Im still trying to get it right though!

----------


## Sivason

I had a fun flying dream a couple weeks ago, that was different than my useual tricks. I had hitched a  ride into space on a rocket that carried a satalite. I warped the satalite into a space chopper or something. I zoomed around on this crazy space scooter thing and flew to a space station. Totally nothing like my normal flying dreams. I guess I needed the help of an imagined rocket to let me have a good space flight.

03/18/12 Flying snake and the Sputnick Harley WILD - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Vavanar

i learned to fly, swimming through the air and have been using this for the last year, i find this method rather innefecctivly tough, vizualising a force moving you is a better approach to it if you ask me, i tried it for the first time tonight, i were able to fly faster, it were easier to on that note.

----------


## EarthInferno

When I first started to attempt to fly in my dreams, I always tried by just jumping up.  The first couple lucid dreams it didn't work, but at least I was still having a lucid dream.  I think I got it on the third lucid dream attempt, it took form as a slow levitation style flight.  After that it became much easier to do, and now I almost don't think about how to do it anymore, I just do it.

----------


## Kpitek

My cousin really has problems with flying in his lucid dreams, but it is his main goal for now. He managed to levitate a bit by trying to swim in the air, but soon he had found himself actually swimming in the pool he has in his backyard. I also have a friend that told me IRL that in order to fly an easy way to do it is: take jumps increasing the height in each one, and when you are high enough it will come automatically.
When I was in a lucid dream of mine, in a night that I had 3 lucid dreams (yay  ::D: ) and first I tried to change my moms car into a lamborghini , just for fun. That failed tho, so I moved on to the street and I saw that friend of mine that told me how to fly. So I told him I was lucid and asked him what to do, and he told me that I should fly.

Instead of using his method, I just took a big jump, and when I was at the top of the jump, instead of jumping again, I was like 'well screw this' and I just took off on the air, I actually took a step on the air and pushed myself off of it and then some epic flying followed with backflips and stuff, was a really nice experience.  :smiley:

----------


## Chard

I've been flying a little over 2 years now. I just propel myself upward into the air the same way a squid propels itself in water. Once I'm in the air, I use my right arm to direct where I'm going and how fast by turning it like a clock hand where my elbow is the center of the clock. To speed up I extend my arm more, but if I'm going fast I can only make slight rights and slight lefts like a car. To slow down or stop I bring my right hand back, toward my ear. Sometimes I'll bounce backward before I can get moving forward and sometimes I'll overshoot my destination.

I'll see far off places that I'd like to get to, so I start zipping along low to the ground and see whether or not these places have been resolved in my mind. Sometimes the detail is there, but, interestingly enough, sometimes the dream goes black or I wake for a few moments until my head gets the environment figured out. It's like zooming in on Google Maps.

----------


## Sivason

> I've been flying a little over 2 years now. I just propel myself upward into the air the same way a squid propels itself in water. Once I'm in the air, I use my right arm to direct where I'm going and how fast by turning it like a clock hand where my elbow is the center of the clock. To speed up I extend my arm more, but if I'm going fast I can only make slight rights and slight lefts like a car. To slow down or stop I bring my right hand back, toward my ear. Sometimes I'll bounce backward before I can get moving forward and sometimes I'll overshoot my destination.
> 
> I'll see far off places that I'd like to get to, so I start zipping along low to the ground and see whether or not these places have been resolved in my mind. Sometimes the detail is there, but, interestingly enough, sometimes the dream goes black or I wake for a few moments until my head gets the environment figured out. It's like zooming in on Google Maps.



Wow, that is a very detailed system you have. Very cool.

----------


## Chard

> Wow, that is a very detailed system you have. Very cool.



Thanks! It's a technique that took a couple of months to get down pat. But losing control during flight and trying to regain it like a pilot caught in heavy winds can be just as much fun as flying with control.

----------


## littlezoe

I never had much trouble with flying, except some rare cases... like yesterday's lucid, where for some reason i was just unable to get high in the air while flying....

But ever since i started practicing i had an easy time flying, even in my first weeks  :smiley:  You just gotta believe that you can fly and it works wonders.

The way i fly is that i propel myself into the air by swimming moves done with my hands, then when i'm up high enough then i just control the direction, speed, ect with my mind. Sometimes i do some swimming moves while already being above, because it just feels good to push the air around yourself  :smiley:

----------


## isthisit

I've only properly flown once. I pointed my hands up above my head (like a dive) and just... flew! It was fun and cool, but pretty slow. I want to go bigger next time!

----------


## benzoe590

I've only flown once. One time in a lucid while I was jumping from roof to roof (not sure why) I tried to go up. I had tried many times before to no avail, but this time, it was as easy as that. A few seconds later I found I was sitting in a chair and flying (and there may or may not have been balloons tied to the chair). I tried going up and down, and it wasn't too hard. I flew pretty high, up above the clouds, but the whole thing, even though I was lucid, was filled with a lot of false rememberence (like I thought I had watched a video about Tobuscus talking about when HE flew in a lucid dream, but after I woke up I realized no such video exists). Overall pretty weird, but fun.

----------


## Kinetic

In my first lucid i started hovering and then I managed to fly straight up and then woke up sadly. I seem to fly in almost every lucid Ive had lol.
A lucid i had about a month ago, i was flying and then just lost all ability and couldn't start again :'( it was awful

----------


## Nox12

I think flying was the first thing I learnt. I realised I was dreaming, and thought if this is a dream, I should be able to control what happens since the dream is based on what I expect will happen. I just imagined myself looking up and lifting off the ground really hard. When i say that, what i mean is, i tried really hard to make myself expect that i will levitate up off the ground. Eventually I looked down and I was an inch or so off the ground.

I kept trying a few times, and then I could fly. After I learnt to fly, I remember feeling a rush of power and i felt like i could do anything. I found that from that point on, I could do anything i wanted in all of my lucid dreams with no such learning curve. In the same dream I believe I teleported for my first time soon after this event and went to more enjoyable surroundings.

The dream isn't completely vivid though unfortunately. :-(

----------


## Sivason

> I think flying was the first thing I learnt. I realised I was dreaming, and thought if this is a dream, I should be able to control what happens since the dream is based on what I expect will happen. I just imagined myself looking up and lifting off the ground really hard. When i say that, what i mean is, i tried really hard to make myself expect that i will levitate up off the ground. Eventually I looked down and I was an inch or so off the ground.
> 
> I kept trying a few times, and then I could fly. After I learnt to fly, I remember feeling a rush of power and i felt like i could do anything. I found that from that point on, I could do anything i wanted in all of my lucid dreams with no such learning curve. In the same dream I believe I teleported for my first time soon after this event and went to more enjoyable surroundings.
> 
> The dream isn't completely vivid though unfortunately. :-(



You are very lucky! It is cool that you caught on to dream control so fast. Flying took me at least a dozen or more like 30 dreams to figure it out. I could not teleport really for many years. At least I stuck to it and can do most anything now. Sageous and another memeber talk about not having to learn or train a skill. They have dreams where belief and expectation is the key element if i understand them. With me I need to  practice skills and improve them with time, just like in real life. I suppose it is  some mental block I impose on myself. Oh well. Thanks for sharing, and I hope many members will catch on to flying with out all the trouble I went through.

----------


## Sambo96

I found in my first few LD's I could not fly for the life of me. Eventually, I just got annoyed and dived out of a window. My body reacted and I started flying  :smiley: 
I currently fly by pointing my palms at the ground and shooting out some sort of energy to lift me up. I hope to change this technique somehow as it is does not let me fly very high or for very long  :Sad: 

I might try and get flying lessons from Superman !  :tongue2:

----------


## makeastar

I haven't tried to fly in a lucid yet, but I recall having a lot of non-lucids where I had superpowers and flew around. I think I'm going to have a problem with it in lucids 'cause whenever I _wanted_ to fly in a non-lucid, I failed. I only succeeded when I _needed_ to fly (i.e. there was someone/something after me, or I had to help someone who was falling off a roof, or I had to defeat a giant blue tiger that was destroying the city (I actually _had_ that dream, LOL), etc). 

I remember this one time, in a non-lucid, where I managed to float around 10 feet above the ground, but then I went like, "Woah! I'm flying, look at this!" and fell on my ass. I woke up so frustrated. 

My technique was to slightly bend my knees and fly Iron Man style. But without all the cool gadgets, of course.  ::lol::

----------


## Sivason

> I found in my first few LD's I could not fly for the life of me. Eventually, I just got annoyed and dived out of a window. My body reacted and I started flying 
> I currently fly by pointing my palms at the ground and shooting out some sort of energy to lift me up. I hope to change this technique somehow as it is does not let me fly very high or for very long 
> 
> I might try and get flying lessons from Superman !



I always wondered if throwing one's self off a building would work! Very cool.

----------


## Batch

Can I fly? Yes, but ... frequently I find myself getting tangled in trees or power lines.

How do I fly thee? Let me count the ways...I have flown by breathing into a bag and holding it over my head, folding and unfolding a chair really quickly, swimming through the air, throwing myself through the air like Superman, jumping really far, and then just not landing, and probably other methods I can't think of at the moment. One time I flew by absorbing the color blue. I'd point at a billboard, fade out all of the blue in it, then fly. Red and yellow were my enemy in that one, and if there were too much red and yellow, I couldn't drain the blue.

----------


## Sivason

> Can I fly? Yes, but ... frequently I find myself getting tangled in trees or power lines.
> 
> How do I fly thee? Let me count the ways...I have flown by breathing into a bag and holding it over my head, folding and unfolding a chair really quickly, swimming through the air, throwing myself through the air like Superman, jumping really far, and then just not landing, and probably other methods I can't think of at the moment. One time I flew by absorbing the color blue. I'd point at a billboard, fade out all of the blue in it, then fly. Red and yellow were my enemy in that one, and if there were too much red and yellow, I couldn't drain the blue.



Wow! that dream about the color blue is very weird. Cool and hard to picture. thanks for sharing  it. I used to constantly get stuck in power lines! I wonder what that is all about?

----------


## Batch

Probably stuff connected to all the sci-fi/fantasy I read. It was cool, but kind of hard to describe when I went to enter it into my dream journal. (Hopefully I entered that one. Some of them I never find time to enter, and they just sit there on paper.)

----------


## Brielle

For me I started off using a glider (think Avatar: The Last Airbender) and then it was more that I would just tell myself, "I'm not going to fall, and I can't get hurt if I do fall," and fly without assistance naturally (Not much learning to it). As long as I didn't think about falling, I wouldn't fall.

----------


## ItsJustARide

Every time I have a lucid dream I fly. I don't ever try and have lucid dreams, for me they just seem to happen, but I seem to be very good at flying. My first Lucid dream was ages long and as real as it gets and I never thought about flying in it. Then I had a couple where I tried to fly and managed to but would only last a few seconds. Then like my dream I had the other night I can just flap my arms and ''know'' I'm going to fly. I think a really important thing to do is just know it's going to happen. I think the arm flapping really helps because in my last one the more I flapped the 'stronger' the dream got to where I could eventually just levitate and shoot through the air at really fast speeds.

----------


## KarmaSangye

In my first lucid dreams I didn't seem to have full control over flight but now I can fly almost to perfection. Flying in lucid dreams is like anything else you have to practice.

----------


## Sivason

I just did a WILD flying with angel wings. it added a whole new level of weird to the experience I usually levitate in a yoga position, kind of like riding a flying carpet, minus the carpet. this time with the wings I could affect the flight and do haard banks and rolls and so on.  Here is a link to my DJ entry, 08/14/12 WILD. Over an hour of nREM LD to get 10 minutes in REM only to fall prey to a FA - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## Artemidorus

For me there's a very strong connexion between lucid dreams and flying. Well, perhaps flying is the wrong word - it's more like rising upwards and floating on air currents. So far, I haven't managed to move myself forwards very far. But what interests me is that I _never_ fly or float in non-lucid dreams, whereas in four out of the six LDs I've had since starting to take notice of them, the flying is closely linked with the onset of lucidity. Mostly I find myself rising through the air and then realise I'm dreaming, but the first time it happened I decided to do it: I said (and I don't know why) 'I'm dreaming, so I'm going to do something wonderful' and just floated up to the rooftops. One time after a flying dream I had a false awakening, then went downstairs, realised I wasn't actually downstairs, floated up to the ceiling, and when I had touched it with my hands I flipped over and put my feet on the ceiling and began to walk along it - upside down on all fours - that was fun too, has anyone else done that?
I suppose you experienced flyers will say I'm not really flying, but it's something I find amazingly enjoyable and I'm not sure why. Yes, it's exciting to do something you can't experience in real life, but there seems more to it than that. I wonder if it's something going on in the brain chemistry which causes both the exhilaration and the feeling of flying.

----------


## Box77

> .../ I started with long strides, running while taking bigger and bigger steps learning to glide/...



I started to do that during my non-lucids in my urge to run faster and eventually it got into my lucids as a dream sign for a couple of times. It was something like extending the time when I was going to step on the ground until it became a constant. Now I need just a long stride to start this motion with better control.

----------


## Chimpertainment

As a boy, I learned to fly into space. I didn't learn teleportation until flying across empty space became an issue. 

I have two amazingly memorable dreams about flying.

1. I fly from earth into space, and everything is so real. I fly past Jupiter, Saturn, a dark blue one(venus?), then I fly back towards earth. The sun looms large and I am drawn toward it. I fly past another planet towards the sun. The heat grows but I am not bothered by the pain. The pain fades out as I get closer and then actually enter the sun. Once I enter the sun, my entire perception is white light. I woke up sweating like i broke a fever and totally euphoric. 

2. Flying through the air and I want to see how fast I can go...I go high into the atmosphere and gain speed. As I go faster, the wind noise increases to a roar. I go faster. Suddenly, I hear an incredibly loud explosion and the roar is muffled. I fly as if in an invisible force field. 

Even thought I suck at it now, flying is probably my favorite dreaming activity.  :superman: 

Learning was pretty awkward and hilarious at first. Actually, I used to jump really long distances before I learned to fly. I believe stephen laberge had the same experience. Interestingly enough, I was never very good at levitation. Recently, I tried to levitate and was unable to sustain that very long. Good fun though  :smiley:

----------


## Azubiu

I haven't actually been able to fly yet, but it's a work in progress  :tongue2:  The last few times I've simply tried to jump up, but it turns into an extremely high leap and I slowly float down.

I also tried jumping off of a building once, but I ended up bouncing off the ground like a ball xD

----------


## Sivason

> As a boy, I learned to fly into space. I didn't learn teleportation until flying across empty space became an issue. 
> 
> I have two amazingly memorable dreams about flying.
> 
> 1. I fly from earth into space, and everything is so real. I fly past Jupiter, Saturn, a dark blue one(venus?), then I fly back towards earth. The sun looms large and I am drawn toward it. I fly past another planet towards the sun. The heat grows but I am not bothered by the pain. The pain fades out as I get closer and then actually enter the sun. Once I enter the sun, my entire perception is white light. I woke up sweating like i broke a fever and totally euphoric. 
> 
> 2. Flying through the air and I want to see how fast I can go...I go high into the atmosphere and gain speed. As I go faster, the wind noise increases to a roar. I go faster. Suddenly, I hear an incredibly loud explosion and the roar is muffled. I fly as if in an invisible force field. 
> 
> Even thought I suck at it now, flying is probably my favorite dreaming activity. 
> ...




That first one is totally amazing!

----------


## Ksero

I always used to fly in my non-lucid dreams when I was a kid so I guess it comes naturally. My first lucid was a WILD, and when I "popped" out of my physical body, I was floating in the corner of my room, I then floated across my room (very awkwardly, like peter pan type flight, felt like I was being held up by wires). I've gotten a lot better though, now flying feels natural, it's probably one of my favorite aspects of lucid dreaming.

----------


## samuraixkyle

My flying experience started with floating about my room in I think my second ld, and then shortly after I was in complete control. ^.^

----------


## TehDalek

I have always flown in one form or another in my dreams.
Generally I fly by just jumping up. I would levitate above the ground a bit, then come back down. Sometimes gravity shifts and I fall into the sky, causing panic and worry. Other times I control my "falling" and start soaring. These behaviors have been with me in my non-lucids for as long as I remember.
In lucid dreams, I have flown in one, and in another I tried and failed. I was kinda depressed when my flying ability failed me that one time, I had absolutely no control in that lucid.

----------


## 123north123

I've slowly gotten better at flying. I can now fly at will with some ease. In my third lucid, a dc showed me how to fly, and it worked every attempt after in subsequent dreams.  :smiley:

----------


## Tasca

I never figured it out  :Sad:

----------


## Draco77100

I started flying in my second lucid dream. I started out flying line superman, and to start it I leaped into the air. Simple for me. Now I have also flown like ironman, which was weird, to have my hands play a part. I flew  by swimming through the air in one.
I've always loved flying

----------


## Aphroditedreams

Hi guys... Fun to read everyone flying stories! I used to fly in my non lucid dreams so it has come to me somewhat easy. I remember one where I was on a flying carpet... I want to try that in a lucid dream for sure.
As far as my lucid dreams I have flown in two out out four... I like to swim through the air and I did flips which was pretty fun.. But I definitely need more practice.  :-D

----------


## Zky

Uhm.. On my sixth lucid dream.. i wanted to fly. So i saw a window and wanted to jump. But i was afraid of falling, so i just thought that there are balloons behind me, hanging my body.
so i just jumped and started to fly.  :smiley:

----------


## HawkeyeTy

Flying for me has come naturally, I have yet to experience problems with it. I flew in my second lucid dream, the experience of wind blowing on my face while flying is simply Amazing! I've also tried levitation. I felt like someone was holding the toes of my foot, with great pressure I might add. Flying is an unforgettable experience, my next task for flying is to sprout wings like an angel and use them to fly.

----------


## Radioshift

Last night I had my first successful flying lucid dream. I don't remember why I decided to fly, but immediately after I became lucid I jumped high into the air, stopped in midair and looked down at the freeway (I became lucid while in a car driving down a freeway) and saw everybody out of their cars looking up at me and yelling out how they can't believe it. Then, I flew away to test out my new ability. When I tried to stop again (by going from horizantal to vertical), it took a few seconds for any change in my speed or direction at all to be affected by my will to stop, which depleted most of the realness that I wanted to experience.

----------


## Sivason

> Last night I had my first successful flying lucid dream. I don't remember why I decided to fly, but immediately after I became lucid I jumped high into the air, stopped in midair and looked down at the freeway (I became lucid while in a car driving down a freeway) and saw everybody out of their cars looking up at me and yelling out how they can't believe it. Then, I flew away to test out my new ability. When I tried to stop again (by going from horizantal to vertical), it took a few seconds for any change in my speed or direction at all to be affected by my will to stop, which depleted most of the realness that I wanted to experience.



YAY!! Congrats on the flying.

----------


## Emaleign

I have had lucid dreams before (at the time I did not know what a lucid dream was) where I have flown...It came pretty naturally to me.  What I did was start running to increase speed, then jump of the ground and relax, letting myself rise.  This is always how I fly in my dreams.  The first time I tried to in a dream, I fell but I just got up and tried again, successfully.  Flying is one of the reasons why I want to have lucid dreams  :smiley:

----------


## Aleen

Yes, i can fly in my lucid dreams, i learn it naturally little by little.
The first time, when i tried to fly, it was hard because a part of my mind was thinking about something which retain my bodyand then my body became heavy so i couldn't fly. The hardest thing was to control my mind.
Now when i want to fly, i just watch the sky and letting my body getting caught by it so i can fly naturally. 
We can also imagine that we want to reach a point in the sky like if we want to catch the moon. ^^

----------


## Sea

Last night I dreamed that I was going to do a flip into a swimming pool and someone told me I needed to take a good run up.  So I raced along as if I was going to do a vault, bounced up and kept going way over the pool, landing miles away in another pool.  I didn't become fully lucid, but now I wonder if this springboard idea could be used to get over the fear on a first attempt flying.  I just have to remember to try it when lucid.  I have flown a few times in dreams, but don't recall starting it or attempting it so I probably wasn't lucid.

----------


## Sivason

> Last night I dreamed that I was going to do a flip into a swimming pool and someone told me I needed to take a good run up.  So I raced along as if I was going to do a vault, bounced up and kept going way over the pool, landing miles away in another pool.  I didn't become fully lucid, but now I wonder if this springboard idea could be used to get over the fear on a first attempt flying.  I just have to remember to try it when lucid.  I have flown a few times in dreams, but don't recall starting it or attempting it so I probably wasn't lucid.



That actually sounds like a really good idea!

----------


## Sivason

After all this time I sometimes still have trouble with my flying. Last night I was in a lucid and Ii was flying, when I decided to try and change a billowy cloud into a giant spider. As I focused on changing the cloud, I started to sink out of the sky. I tried to at least stay airbourne, but for some reason trying the two things at one time was to much. It should not matter what I am doing while i am flying, but I could not get it to work.

----------


## dizzydreamer78

Practice makes perfect........flying whilst lucid is the best feeling in the world ever!!!  :smiley:  love it

----------


## brenthinds

I just had my first lucid dream last night and i flew by just jumping out of a window into this valley. I believed i could fly and did.

----------


## ArchLight

As soon as I realized at 4 years old that I no longer had to simply experience my dreams, I learned that I had the choice to become an active participant in them. I could create and be the sole governing force in my dreams. I've always known how to 'fly' in my lucid dreams as I began to recognize that the laws of physics are more easily broken/played with in the dream world then in the concrete world. 

Because I always figured internal rules were meant to be broken, in order for absolute dominion and exploration of the self to happen, one day, I just willed myself to create a world that topographically represented the one I knew (possibly created through the emulations of memories), and I allowed myself upwards (I have to admit that transvection/'flight' alone was a concept I had some trouble with because there was no means for propulsion for allowing oneself upward so I relied heavily on telekinesis/psychokinesis in dreams to help with that) and began to witness the ground get smaller and smaller....I realized that this was MY inner world, and the only the rules that applied were the ones I ALLOWED to influence me. From then on, I began to lucid dream by actively realizing that I created my dream experience. 

I learned that by allowing the rules and restrictions of the conscious/external mind to invade the subconscious/internal mind, with activities like maintaining the same laws of physics and limitations we experience in external reality, I was retarding my ability to dream in full, and was instead trying to accurately mimic external reality which is pointless, and counter-intuitive in the dream world. I used TK/PK to move myself from one point to the other, and I began to fly. I could 'feel' the cool air currents over my body, and I even let my hand touch the water of the ocean I was flying over. I dove in the water, and saw whales, fish, and came back up, and as I emerged, I had a sphere of energy about 7 ft out from me surrounded me. I willed the sphere to become a pair of wings of light (LK: Lumokinesis) that came from my back, and I flew upward towards space to see what was out there.

My point is, if you desire it, it will manifest in the dream.

----------


## CharlesD

I've been flying in dreams since I was a child.  Not sure how I learned.  Sometimes it's better than others though.

----------


## yobflow

I have flown before but it was difficult to control. I haven't tried levitating objects yet since i'm still trying to refine my LDing but I have conjured up a tank before; which was pretty fun to smash through stuff.

----------


## blackbirdrising

Flying is all about releasing your fears - which first means you have to identify the fear, accept why you're afraid of it, and then you can release it.  I'm not talking about the fear of flying either. It could be the fear of being alone, or of success, fear can even be brought on subconsciously by sensory triggers. Smells, sounds, a scene from a movie that reminds you on some deep level of something else. Whatever it is that you are afraid of, its personal.  And releasing your fears doesn't mean you will never be afraid again.  It just means that you have made the choice to not allow that to control you, you do not allow that to create boundaries around you. And then you begin to trust the unseen and explore, and create.  Flying has been something I've done since I was old enough to remember my dreams. I don't always fly, but if there is a reason for me to do it, I go.  The last one I remember clearly, was a few years ago.  My youngest child was less than 2 years old at the time of the dream, and I remember her taking off from the ground, going about ten feet up, and becoming scared, so I simply went up and held her. She wanted to come down so I brought her down. She couldn't get down  :smiley:   We live apart now. This child now visits me in dreams.  

Someone in this thread mentioned levitation.  I was about 9 years old when I had a dream of being taught how to levitate, manipulate an object. I was standing in the front yard of the house I lived in at the time and was given a cube with rainbow colors on the sides. My first reaction was to change the colors. The being next to me showed me I could levitate it, even turn it inside out if I wanted to.  It was all about breaking boundaries, seeing that the limits we place for ourselves are for our own protection and comfort, and that when we're ready to become more, we can.

----------


## thesimp

Flying is way too easy :/ I just think about how Goku does it from DBZ and there I go and fast too  :smiley: 

I learnt teleportation pretty naturally by just thinking of the location and poofing myself there.

----------


## Zyangur

I can  :smiley:  . I never really learned, I just was able to. In my second LD, I wanted to fly so I just ran, jumped off a table, and then shouted "Fly!" and I flew upwards. I had another LD, though it wasn't fully lucid. I was aware I was dreaming, but wasn't really controlling anything, but I was flying in that.

----------


## AFYTXR

It took me a long time to learn how to fly and I tried throughout many lucid dreams without being able. Basically I ended up learning how to do it in a normal dream. I began to sort of crawl in the air and fly around slowly by doing that motion in the dream. I attempted to do this in a lucid dream and found it worked, sort of. I then attempted to fly really fast but ended up waking up. In one of my latest lucid dreams I finally managed to fly at will. I find it hard to control and can't really fly as fast as I would like but at least I have gone from simply falling to my death and waking up to actually flying. I will keep training until I become a master.

----------


## CharlesD

I started flying in normal and lucid dreams when I was quite young.  Maybe it was reading too many comic books.

----------


## ACaddict

I can fly, but only by flapping my arms, which, despite the fact it's a lucid dream, exhausts my arms. I have only been able to hover to a couple   of meters so far, but I'm hoping to find a better and less tiring way of flying.

----------


## Kholdstare

I don't really think I needed to learn, but i've only tried it twice. The first (in my first LD) I tried to run, then jump and fly away, but all I did was flutter to the ground. In my most recent LD, though, when I tried again, it might have been because I had a motive: something I wanted was in a car, but it was driving away and I didn't want to just run over to it. I thought that I might as well tried to fly, so... well, I don't really know what happened. It felt like I was lying on my back, then it suddenly felt like I wasn't lying on anything and I started to rise. Then I stretched my arms out and flew.

Pretty cool, but I couldn't steer well (my upper body turns, then my lower body follows, then I actually turn after I overcome dream-inertia) so I often hit trees. It does feel awesome, anyone who hasn't tried it needs to.

----------


## Astralent

I can fly but it starts off with jumping and a little floating. I taught myself when i thought walking to a location took too long. When i started learning the flying was really slow, it was fun though.

----------


## MarineRecon

I ran really fast down this one street and jump and I got propelled into the air! I keep on willing myself to go further and I was finally flying!  ::D:

----------


## sanctispiritus

Flying has been very easy for me because most of them occur in no lucid dreams.

----------


## SpaceCowboyDave

I didn't learn I just "did," if that makes sense.

----------


## Jeff777

Flying comes natural to people who always have their head in the clouds.

----------


## JoeyBelgier

I once used my vest as a hang-glider and used the wind to fly xD
Another time I just flapped the shit out of my arms and started flying, lol.

----------


## Sivason

> I once used my vest as a hang-glider and used the wind to fly xD
> Another time I just flapped the shit out of my arms and started flying, lol.




The vest as a hang glider idea is very cool.

----------


## Zeff

Haven't had any particular desire to fly actually, but when it comes time to do so, I think I'm just going to sprout some wings and have at it.

----------


## BossMan

My very first lucid dream about a year ago, I was inside a red Cadillac in New York City with no other cars or people around. I realized I was dreaming and the first thing I did was blast right out of the car and into the air flying at very fast speeds through the clouds. Don't know why but it was a very natural thing for me, I can easily fly when I'm lucid and never practiced for it.

----------


## DreamAnubis

I learned it after 3 lucid dreams, I tried and tried to jump and after third dream I flew.

----------


## Sivason

I wonder why it took me so much work? I really had to figure alot out and spent at least a dozen LDs before I got airborn.

----------


## thedanknight

i flew the first time i tried i just squatted down like a runner jumped then stuck my arms out like superman but i couldent turn on my own tho the dream just turned me at its will

----------


## Devr

i was able to hover around naturally but flying took a while for me

----------


## kiwifrommars

Awww flying for me looks super embarrassing.

Took me a few lucid dreams to get it. First I could jump really high like I was on the moon or something but Id slowly come back down.

Then I asked some random Indian man on the sidewalk if he'd care to throw me in the air?  ::D:  He did! I went higher! I went all the way to the sky and checked out the clouds!

After many dreams of trying different techniques - putting my hand out like super man, flapping my arms like an idiot lol. The nice indian man helped me. I learned I gotta treat the air like I'm swimming. Gotta just flail my limbs around... not pretty.  ::D:

----------


## DreamAnubis

After some time I got borring of flying. There is better things than just flying.  :smiley:

----------


## poptartian121

The one time I flew I used a jetpack. I was inside of Walmart though, so it wasn't all that thrilling.

----------


## tweste

I havn't mastered the art of flying but when I had a LD this morning I made some progress.

I slid on some wet grass on my belly (like a penguin) and pretended to be an airplane and lift off.  It kind of worked, I just needed a bigger field of grass!

I tried to do it on a road, but I couldn't slide very well.

----------


## 4bangerhonda

I jumped off a cliff with my arms out, landed at a Bass Pro Shops.

----------


## Sivason

> I havn't mastered the art of flying but when I had a LD this morning I made some progress.
> 
> I slid on some wet grass on my belly (like a penguin) and pretended to be an airplane and lift off.  It kind of worked, I just needed a bigger field of grass!
> 
> I tried to do it on a road, but I couldn't slide very well.




I love it! And, I don't think we have heard anything like that yet. Very nice.

----------


## AnonUser

Actually, I learned to fly pretty easily.
As simple as this is going to sound, I stood on one foot, then lifted the grounded one, and I just stuck in the air. After that, I just shifted body weight.

----------


## slik

i learned to fly in my first LD i simply had a voice  talking to me saying that i could fly... then i asked how and it responded by saying through the energy in your body... shifted all my energy towards the ground and shot up... ground first started vibrating then shot up super fast... learning how to slow down was the hard part.

----------


## Venryx

I flew on my first lucid dream, automatically--in fact, that is how I knew I was dreaming. I fell out of the window, and starting floating.

----------


## L4xord

Whenever I try air swimming I have this preconception that my arms have to get tired...and they do... Any tips for infinite endurance while swimming?

----------


## L4xord

I also have this great idea that I want to try where you imagine you are extremely light, jump, and summon a gust of wind to blow you up. More gliding than flying though.

----------


## NrElAx

Ugh, flying always wakes me up. I jus run and jump in the air and lift off. Or just jump up and float. The longest I've flown is like 5 seconds and some dude followed me and I looked behind me and he scared the shit out of me and I woke up lol.

----------


## Scionox

I've grown a pair of black wings and just flied using them, so first time i flied i also did first time transformation!  :smiley: 
It took a couple of lucids to get used to it but after that i flied using them very easily.  :wink2:

----------


## Sivason

> I've grown a pair of black wings and just flied using them, so first time i flied i also did first time transformation! 
> It took a couple of lucids to get used to it but after that i flied using them very easily.



Very advanced stuff. Impressive!

----------


## PostScript99

About a year before I became interested in lucid dreaming, I had a lucid dream where I was bouncing through a field of endless grass. I imagined I had the Super Mario 64 wing cap on, did a triple jump, and started flying. Since then, I can usually fly with little difficulty and no medium.

----------


## Raswalt

flying is what gives me the feeling im dreaming the most. in my second and clearest LD i decided to fly so i shot up high above my house into a darkened sky in the "neo/matrix" style.

----------


## Eonnn

I have always wanted to be able to fly in real life and this craving was so strong it happened for the first time in a normal dream! I was running on an oval and I had this notion I could fly so I jumped and off I went. The feeling was very realistic and exhilarating. I soon started striving for it in my lucid dreams and it felt so natural, I just remember the first time I flew and how that felt then recreate that feeling. The only way I can describe it is like an uplifting sensation like your soul or astral body has become lighter, electrified and full of joy with the sensation of movement and forward momentum.

----------


## moonlightress

I have flown many times and then afterwards woken up with the free feeling and the memory of it, it's wonderful. However I have never done it lucid, only in normal dreams. My goal is to do it lucid.

----------


## GoliathTheWulf

I recently mastered all types of flying and can fly any which way I wish. It's beyond awesome- there are so many different ways. i should make a thread for it soon.

----------


## Robogoat

When I was a kid I got DILDs pretty regularly, in one dream I became lucid on top of a mountain during a snowstorm with a DC. She showed me how to glide around by stretching my arms out like a glider. It works okay but I need a pretty big run-up or a big cliff to jump off. I slowly lose altitude as I glide but a bit of furious flapping can counter that. I tried superman style flight last night but it didn't really work unless I made a "psshhhhhhhhhooooo" noise as I puttered along. I really need to find a more reliable way of flying.

----------


## Laurelindo

I just imagine that there is a very strong gust of wind below me, then jump into it and get pushed up in the air.
It usually works really well, actually. xD

----------


## Zoth

Started with levitation in my second lucid dream, then I moved on to flying. Felt so natural and it's still one of my favorite things to do in a ld ^^

----------


## Amiana

I tend to move in my LD's in a "Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon" sort of way. Most have been indoors so far so I usually start flying by walking up walls and launching off from the ceiling. I don't think about it, it feels as natural as walking to me does in the physical world. I've flown without doing this and levitated, but the main thing that makes it work for me is treating it like natural movement, not something you're trying to do.  The one time I consciously tried to fly it didn't work.

----------


## dreamstudent123

The first time I've flown was in my first ever lucid dream! I fell on the ground in my street and for some other reason i realized I was dreaming. It was dark and wanted to get the hell out of there so I lifted both of my arms 'supermanstyle' and rushed trough a house into the black dark sky. Now that I think about it, I usually become lucid when my dreams are dark and scary, it's my way of becoming lucid (not all of the time) really. I wonder if it's because that was the 'mood' of my first lucid, that I have associated it with that. Anyways, it's not that fun, I'll tell you... but I'm getting off topic here :p I always fly like that, but one time I made a broomstick and flew to the top of the tallest mountain!

Happy flying! :superman:

----------


## Silverlight

I've never been able to fly consistently. I can float a bit, but i end up thinking about gravity and I fall back to the ground. Obviously i haven't been flying in real life, so i can't imagine the sensation .I find flying without an aid impossible, due to me believing that the laws of physics must act in the dreamworld. Even if I try to convince myself, this is just a dream, deep inside of me, I don't trust i can fly, and therefore I end up being a prisoner of my own mind. Will try taking strides at first when i next become lucid. Sounds like a good idea.  :smiley:

----------


## ParadoxOwl

Well I had a non lucid dream last night in which my newly found dream guide taught me how to fly, it was so cool, shes also a wizard or a witch. 

Here's a more detailed version:
To Fly!!! (If only I was lucid) - Dream Journals - Lucid Dreaming - Dream Views

----------


## fogelbise

Try just knowing that people can do it in the dream world all the time so that means that you know you can do it as well. Maybe just take off like Superman. For me I flew in my dreams as a child so it became really easy when I came back to lucid dreaming. When I thought of teleporting in an LD recently, simply knowing that others do it seemed to make it easier...go forward without doubt, try taking the action before thinking too much. You can also use flying tools if you prefer.

----------


## Sivason

I am still experimenting it seems. I have often felt like flying was tiring and to fight that feeling I am trying to picture riding air  currents, like a hawk would.

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

I've been able to fly in every one of my lucid dreams except the last one (I could jump very high but for some reason I wasn't able to fly). 

My trick is to pretend to be Superman and yell "Up, up, and away!"

----------


## ElsiaStar

I find it somewhat difficult to fly high. I've done it both in a dream and a lucid and I use the same technique. What I do is wave my arms up and down, kind of like I'm trying to swim upwards. Sometimes I can get pretty high; other times I can't get 5 feet off the ground.

----------


## Woodstock

> Can you fly?



No

----------


## TranquilityTrip

Flying is the exciting and intense thing I can do in a lucid dream and I seem to have always had the ability to do it, never having to learn any specific techniques, which is more than I can say for most of my lucid powers. I do have trouble on occasion as my dream body or the dream itself will sometimes refuse to cooperate with me.

----------


## Flycat

For me, i had problems with flying, like each time i tried to fly i either crashed (a wall appeared in front of me) or just did not take off. I fixed this by thinking i had a jetpack, and as long as i think that, i can fly.

----------


## TheSpiderSilva

You could put on the Iron Man suit.

----------


## ParadoxOwl

> You could put on the Iron Man suit.



Or a flying broom, a flying broom would be damn cool.

----------


## insideout

Sometime in my dreams, lucid and non, I fly by flapping my arms while holding the corners of a blanket, as if I had wings. I don't consciously choose to use this method in my dreams, it just kind of happens because it's something I use to do when I was a kid, to pretend I had wings, like a pterodactyl or something. It's funny how these things stick with you, even 20-something years later.

----------


## Shantak

I don't allow myself to fly in LD's. It's something I would nearly always do and while I can fly I simply cannot sustain the dream during it. I've figured I need to do other things that I find easier first and when I get better at keeping a dream going then I may try again. My method was to jump up and simply hold myself in the air, I can't get that high and can move forward at about the speed that I can run at. If I go higher than say, 10 metres, my vision collapses and the dream ends shortly after.

Funnily enough in a LD I sometimes forget I don't want to fly and do it anyway still, though not long enough for the dream to end. For now I certainly think I can achieve more on the ground.

----------


## TekGecko

I was able to fly from the very start with no effort. I just will myself into the air Superman style and can just do it... Although sometimes I think it takes the adventure out of the dream just flying everywhere. Sometimes it's nice to just walk  :smiley:

----------


## Azul

> I was able to fly from the very start with no effort. I just will myself into the air Superman style and can just do it... Although sometimes I think it takes the adventure out of the dream just flying everywhere. Sometimes it's nice to just walk



Same here! Other than having a huge obsession with flying in general it came sort of easy for me.

----------


## Jocke155

I've always been able to fly. But i swing my arms like a bird haha.. If i stop swinging my arms, i just going down  :smiley:

----------


## Scoutz

I haven't really had a good and realisitc lucid dream like most of you more experienced dreamers but i don't really want to fly. I hate the gut feeling. Cause i remember one dream and my friends were jumping really high up and as i came back down my stomach felt like it was in my throat

----------


## Waterknight

I'm not sure when I first flew.... I learned lucid dreaming when I was really young. I know telekinesis was the first power I learned and teleportation was the second. Not really sure when I added flying to that. I do remember an early dream though where I flew by swimming through the air. But I also remember already having flight in some earlier dreams too. In fact I almost never use the swim through the air method it just sometimes works in the more bizarre dreams.  I've realized before that a dream was a dream from gliding and then I just fly from there.... I pretty much have a core set of powers that I learned as a kid and others don't quite come as easily.

----------

